# Old truck and tractor at cruise night



## Flatbedford (Sep 14, 2012)

I cleaned up the old Flatbedford and IH Cub Cadet 149 and took them to a cruise night at Bear Mountain, NY a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 14, 2012)

At the show the tractor got much more attention than the truck.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 14, 2012)

LIKE.


----------



## muncybob (Sep 14, 2012)

The old girl looks good, wish my 86 looked as good as that!


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 14, 2012)

The old Ford is 20-30 footer right now. I plan to start some major rust repair soon. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 14, 2012)

I need to find me an older truck in that kind of shape.  I miss being able to work on something...everything now even the dealer is stumped by it.
Like the little tractor as well...


----------



## ironpony (Sep 14, 2012)

i do the same thing sometimes, I will show up at a Harley cruise in, on my 1952 Triumph Thunderbird usually steals the show...................................
nice truck and tractor...........


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 14, 2012)

You should be able to find something like that down there in Arkansas, and it won't be nearly as rusted as they are up here in NY. Both of those machines, the 1970 F350, and  1972 149 are pretty easy to work on. Very simple machines, and the tractor was clearly built to last forever, the truck, not so much.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 14, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> You should be able to find something like that down there in Arkansas, and it won't be nearly as rusted as they are up here in NY. Both of those machines, the 1970 F350, and 1972 149 are pretty easy to work on. Very simple machines, and the tractor was clearly built to last forever, the truck, not so much.


 
Most of the time if you find anything down here folks tend to hang on to it...or its been beat all to hell.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll send the truck some love...Can't let the tractor get all the attention!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the look of the late 60's - early 70's Ford pick-ups.  There was a MINT 1970 Camper special for sale a couple towns south of me.  I think he was asking 8 thousand and change for the old girl, and she was worth every penny.  Don't have the extra jingle right now so had to walk away.......


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 15, 2012)

8 grand! WOW! Must have been mint. I paid $700 for mine in 2006, but it is nowhere near mint.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 15, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> 8 grand! WOW! Must have been mint. I paid $700 for mine in 2006, but it is nowhere near mint.


It was absolutely like new.  It was a couple-year old paint job (two tone brown/white), original colors if I am correct, and it was really low mileage.  Only thing aftermarket was the wheels, and they made the truck look sweet.


----------



## pen (Sep 15, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> It was absolutely like new. It was a couple-year old paint job (two tone brown/white), original colors if I am correct, and it was really low mileage. Only thing aftermarket was the wheels, and they made the truck look sweet.


 
Back in the day, those camper specials were "the truck". My friend now has his grandfather's 78 f350 camper special. With racks on the side, he has stacked 1 full cord of hardwood in the back (multiple times actually) and driven it nearly 100 miles from his family farm back down to the home he lives in now in central Pa.  I swear, even loaded like that, if he tarped the load, you wouldn't be able to guess how much wood was in the back as that truck still stood up as straight as could be.

His grandfather had water injection, an upgraded cam, aftermarket carb, and a lot of other goodies on that truck. That truck toured the country with a huge camper in the back and it did it with pride. Lots of miles on it, but it's still solid as a rock. If i saw one for sale at a decent price, it'd be hard for me to pass it up.

BTW, 700 bucks for flatbed's truck is a STEAL just looking at the metal shown with no idea about the running gear.

pen


----------



## ScotO (Sep 15, 2012)

pen said:


> Back in the day, those camper specials were "the truck". My friend now has his grandfather's 78 f350 camper special. With racks on the side, he has stacked 1 full cord of hardwood in the back (multiple times actually) and driven it nearly 100 miles from his family farm back down to the home he lives in now in central Pa.
> 
> 
> 
> pen


 I wished I'd taken a pic of it, yes it was a nice one.  Those trucks were tough as nails, they don't build trucks for the masses like that anymore.


----------



## f3cbboy (Sep 15, 2012)

man that flatbed looks great.  I've been to that show a couple times.  i dont have anything to bring for entry but just go an look.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 18, 2012)

Used to ride down from Poughkeepsie (on motorcycles) and check it out on Wed nights.  $2 admission was well worth it plus 9D was a nice ride.


----------



## lukem (Sep 18, 2012)

pen said:


> His grandfather had water injection, an upgraded cam, aftermarket carb, and a lot of other goodies on that truck.


 
Interesting.  I've never seen or heard of water injection outside of the extreme hod-rod diesel arena (pulling rigs).


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 18, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Used to ride down from Poughkeepsie (on motorcycles) and check it out on Wed nights. $2 admission was well worth it plus 9D was a nice ride.


 
Its $4 now. But 9D is still a nice ride.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 20, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I wished I'd taken a pic of it, yes it was a nice one. Those trucks were tough as nails, they don't build trucks for the masses like that anymore.


 
Well said...My POS 2010 F250 stranded me in Virginia on the way back from the OBX!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 20, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Well said...My POS 2010 F250 stranded me in Virginia on the way back from the OBX!



THAT SUX!


----------

